# Covid: variante Deltacron. Fusione tra Delta e Omicron



## admin (8 Gennaio 2022)

Continuano le fusione tra le varie release Covid in pieno stile Drangonball. Come riferito da Mediaset, è stata individuata a Cipro la variante Deltacron, che sarebbe la fusion tra la variante Delta e la Omicron. Al momento sarebbero 25 i casi segnalati.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Per chi ha già fatto una delle altre l'aggiornamento è gratuito come per Windows 11


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continuano le fusione tra le varie release Covid in pieno stile Drangonball. Come riferito da Mediaset, è stata individuata a Cipro la variante Deltacron, che sarebbe la fusion tra la variante Delta e la Omicron. Al momento sarebbero 25 i casi segnalati.



FU-SIO-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Gennaio 2022)

A quando Mazinga o Daitarn III?


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A quando Mazinga o Daitarn III?


Prima o poi uscirà qualcosa tipo Cell


----------



## Raryof (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pare permetta di avere il potere di lanciare una kameameha...


----------



## gabri65 (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continuano le fusione tra le varie release Covid in pieno stile Drangonball. Come riferito da Mediaset, è stata individuata a Cipro la variante Deltacron, che sarebbe la fusion tra la variante Delta e la Omicron. Al momento sarebbero 25 i casi segnalati.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continuano le fusione tra le varie release Covid in pieno stile Drangonball. Come riferito da Mediaset, è stata individuata a Cipro la variante Deltacron, che sarebbe la fusion tra la variante Delta e la Omicron. Al momento sarebbero 25 i casi segnalati.


se vabbèè se cominciano a fare pure le fusioni l'alfabeto non lo finiamo più


----------



## diavolo (8 Gennaio 2022)

Sembra il nome di un personaggio della fazione dei Decepticon.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


>



La DeltaCroma


----------



## Djici (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continuano le fusione tra le varie release Covid in pieno stile Drangonball. Come riferito da Mediaset, è stata individuata a Cipro la variante Deltacron, che sarebbe la fusion tra la variante Delta e la Omicron. Al momento sarebbero 25 i casi segnalati.


Se questo variante ha preso le caratteristiche che vogliamo noi allora potrebbe essere meno contagioso come la Delta e poco virulente come Omicron.
Poi se per caso ha preso le altre caratteristiche siamo spacciati : contagioso come Omicron e aggressiva come Delta


----------



## __king george__ (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continuano le fusione tra le varie release Covid in pieno stile Drangonball. Come riferito da Mediaset, è stata individuata a Cipro la variante Deltacron, che sarebbe la fusion tra la variante Delta e la Omicron. Al momento sarebbero 25 i casi segnalati.


mi ha fatto venire in mente Voltron..i piu adulti se lo ricorderanno


----------



## Baba (8 Gennaio 2022)

La Decathlon ha già fatto richiesta per far cambiare nome a questa variante.


----------



## Zenos (8 Gennaio 2022)

Dai ci stanno tutti prendendo per cu


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continuano le fusione tra le varie release Covid in pieno stile Drangonball. Come riferito da Mediaset, è stata individuata a Cipro la variante Deltacron, che sarebbe la fusion tra la variante Delta e la Omicron. Al momento sarebbero 25 i casi segnalati.



Ma non si vergognano?


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continuano le fusione tra le varie release Covid in pieno stile Drangonball. Come riferito da Mediaset, è stata individuata a Cipro la variante Deltacron, che sarebbe la fusion tra la variante Delta e la Omicron. Al momento sarebbero 25 i casi segnalati.


Se questa variante è contagiosa come omicron e letale come delta, il mondo finisce qui.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Per coerenza adesso dovrebbero fare il vaccino Pfizzeneca e l'Astraderna.


----------



## Raryof (8 Gennaio 2022)

Lui potrebbe combattere questa terribile variante!


----------



## raducioiu (8 Gennaio 2022)

Quindi variante limitata a Cipro, un'isola di limitate dimensioni, anzi mezza isola visto che l'altra metà è occupata dalla Turchia. 
Faranno subito qualcosa per provare a evitarne la diffusione nel resto del mondo questa volta? Ovviamente no.


----------



## bmb (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continuano le fusione tra le varie release Covid in pieno stile Drangonball. Come riferito da Mediaset, è stata individuata a Cipro la variante Deltacron, che sarebbe la fusion tra la variante Delta e la Omicron. Al momento sarebbero 25 i casi segnalati.


Però istigano alla comicità.

Le chiamassero come le stelle. Che so, y-h7 48


----------



## __king george__ (8 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se questa variante è contagiosa come omicron e letale come delta, il mondo finisce qui.


eh si ho pensato anche io...se è cosi siamo fregati

stavolta sul serio però


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Sento già jn lontananza i "se non fai la 4 dose sei un novacchese"


----------



## Blu71 (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continuano le fusione tra le varie release Covid in pieno stile Drangonball. Come riferito da Mediaset, è stata individuata a Cipro la variante Deltacron, che sarebbe la fusion tra la variante Delta e la Omicron. Al momento sarebbero 25 i casi segnalati.



Le case farmaceutiche ringraziano.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Prima o poi uscirà qualcosa tipo Cell


Ahahah manca solo Freezer


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sento già jn lontananza i "se non fai la 4 dose sei un novacchese"


Ti dicono "sei un Novax Djocovid"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sento già jn lontananza i "se non fai la 4 dose sei un novacchese"



L'ad di pfizer,parlando con gli investitori finanziari che devono decidere se e quanti dindi versare per le azioni,ha detto che oltre alla 4° dose ci sarà minimo una decina di anni di vaccini 
Quindi investire in Pfizer oggi per guadagnare (tanto) domani !

"Ma TuTtO qUeStO A cHi GiOvA ?!?"

Altro che 4° dose,metteranno i distributori automatici con i vaccini a fianco ai distributori di bibite


----------



## Blu71 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'ad di pfizer,parlando con gli investitori finanziari che devono decidere se e quanti dindi versare per le azioni,ha detto che oltre alla 4° dose ci sarà minimo una decina di anni di vaccini
> Quindi investire in Pfizer oggi per guadagnare (tanto) domani !
> 
> "Ma TuTtO qUeStO A cHi GiOvA ?!?"
> ...


Questa pandemia sta arricchendo tante persone.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'ad di pfizer,parlando con gli investitori finanziari che devono decidere se e quanti dindi versare per le azioni,ha detto che oltre alla 4° dose ci sarà minimo una decina di anni di vaccini
> Quindi investire in Pfizer oggi per guadagnare (tanto) domani !
> 
> "Ma TuTtO qUeStO A cHi GiOvA ?!?"
> ...



Possono fare vaccini per sempre, basta che non siano obbligatori per vivere... Chi vuole può spararsi pure 200 vaccini la settimana, l'importante è che lascino liberi gli altri di fare come vogliono


----------



## Djici (8 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa pandemia sta arricchendo tante persone.


Vero ma come qualsiasi cosa succeda nel mondo. C'è SEMPRE chi approfitta della situazione.
Che sia un epidemia o un tsunami... Che sia un terremoto o problemi ad una centrale nucleare... Gente che fugge il paese per guerra o gente che prende soldi senza lavorare.
Ti potrebbero dire che tra 6 mesi arriva un asteroide che distruggerà il mondo che qualcuno cercherà comunque di fare soldi


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Vero ma come qualsiasi cosa succeda nel mondo. C'è SEMPRE chi approfitta della situazione.
> Che sia un epidemia o un tsunami... Che sia un terremoto o problemi ad una centrale nucleare... Gente che fugge il paese per guerra o gente che prende soldi senza lavorare.
> Ti potrebbero dire che tra 6 mesi arriva un asteroide che distruggerà il mondo che qualcuno cercherà comunque di fare soldi



Verissimo ma in questo caso particolare è tutto il mondo interessato.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> FU-SIO-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1708


Ahahahahahahahshahahahahaha
Raga meglio ridere perché ci sarebbe da disperarsi 
Ne inventano una più del diavolo ormai ahahahaaj
Ecco pronto il nuovo mostro da combattere con longdaun e vaccini a caso!


----------



## hakaishin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se questa variante è contagiosa come omicron e letale come delta, il mondo finisce qui.


Dai non sei serio 
C’è un certo gusto per il trollaggio in questi post


----------



## hakaishin (9 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh si ho pensato anche io...se è cosi siamo fregati
> 
> stavolta sul serio però


Allora confermato? Moriremo tutti?
Peccato, ho vissuto solo 34 anni


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Allora confermato? Moriremo tutti?
> Peccato, ho vissuto solo 34 anni



Prima o poi...


----------



## hakaishin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prima o poi...


eh mi sa più prima che poi dato che il temibile coviddi ci spazzerá via tutti. Magari ci sarà qualche sopravvissuto tipo the walking dead?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> eh mi sa più prima che poi dato che il temibile coviddi ci spazzerá via tutti. Magari ci sarà qualche sopravvissuto tipo the walking dead?



Tranquillo, passerà anche questa. I nostri nonni hanno vissuto di peggio.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, passerà anche questa. I nostri nonni hanno vissuto di peggio.


Credimi, ne sono assolutamente convinto. Pienamente.
Altro che coviddi….


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Allora confermato? Moriremo tutti?
> Peccato, ho vissuto solo 34 anni


Il problema non è che moriremo tutti.
Il problema è che, essendo ormai appurato che Omicron è circa 1/5 meno grave di Delta, significa che dovremmo moltiplicare x5 l'impatto sanitario dato da omicron.
Il che, per intenderci, significa al momento in italia viaggiare sui 1000 morti al giorno, 250 terapie intensive in più e circa 2500 posti in ospedale occupati. 
Con numeri del genere ci troveremmo potenzialmente per 2-3 mesi l'anno nella stessa situazione che avevano a bergamo nell'aprile 2020 con gli ospedali pieni e la gente che muore in casa, più economia distrutta e nuovi lockdowns.
Non esattamente ciò che mi auguro...


----------



## hakaishin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il problema non è che moriremo tutti.
> Il problema è che, essendo ormai appurato che Omicron è circa 1/5 meno grave di Delta, significa che dovremmo moltiplicare x5 l'impatto sanitario dato da omicron.
> Il che, per intenderci, significa al momento in italia viaggiare sui 1000 morti al giorno, 250 terapie intensive in più e circa 2500 posti in ospedale occupati.
> Con numeri del genere ci troveremmo potenzialmente per 2-3 mesi l'anno nella stessa situazione che avevano a bergamo nell'aprile 2020 con gli ospedali pieni e la gente che muore in casa, più economia distrutta e nuovi lockdowns.
> Non esattamente ciò che mi auguro...


Questo perché c’è gente che pensa come te..


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo perché c’è gente che pensa come te..


Uno può anche pensarla diversamente, resta il fatto che con numeri di delta e contagiosità di omicron gli ospedali si saturano nel giro di 2 settimane.
Questa non è un'opinione, è un fatto basato su purissimi rilevamenti matematici che coniugano i due fattori. 
Delta+Omicron --- game over per gli ospedali e per l'economia, non faccio io le regole!


----------



## hakaishin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Uno può anche pensarla diversamente, resta il fatto che con numeri di delta e contagiosità di omicron gli ospedali si saturano nel giro di 2 settimane.
> Questa non è un'opinione, è un fatto basato su purissimi rilevamenti matematici che coniugano i due fattori.
> Delta+Omicron --- game over per gli ospedali e per l'economia, non faccio io le regole!


Ribadisco, proprio perché c’è gente che ragiona così come stai facendo tu.


----------



## Sam (9 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Però istigano alla comicità.
> 
> Le chiamassero come le stelle. Che so, y-h7 48


Io la chiamerei: h-7-25.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ribadisco, proprio perché c’è gente che ragiona così come stai facendo tu.


Cosa ci sarebbe di sbagliato nel mio ragionamento? Mi limito a riportare dei numeri...


----------



## hakaishin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Cosa ci sarebbe di sbagliato nel mio ragionamento? Mi limito a riportare dei numeri...


È tutto il ragionamento alla base che è distorto. I numeri buttati così vogliono dire poco e nulla.
Ma fidati che è meglio lasciare perdere…


----------



## babsodiolinter (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continuano le fusione tra le varie release Covid in pieno stile Drangonball. Come riferito da Mediaset, è stata individuata a Cipro la variante Deltacron, che sarebbe la fusion tra la variante Delta e la Omicron. Al momento sarebbero 25 i casi segnalati.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È tutto il ragionamento alla base che è distorto. I numeri buttati così vogliono dire poco e nulla.
> Ma fidati che è meglio lasciare perdere…


Concordo...


----------



## raducioiu (9 Gennaio 2022)

Alcuni media riportano la presenza in Danimarca della Omicron 2, variante sorella di Omicron 1


----------



## hakaishin (9 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Alcuni media riportano la presenza in Danimarca della Omicron 2, variante sorella di Omicron 1


Ok let’s gooo cit.
È finita, non ne usciremo MAI


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Per chi ha già fatto una delle altre l'aggiornamento è gratuito come per Windows 11


Davvero, le comiche


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Alcuni media riportano la presenza in Danimarca della Omicron 2, variante sorella di Omicron 1


Con chi ha chiavato Omicron padre?


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Alcuni media riportano la presenza in Danimarca della Omicron 2, variante sorella di Omicron 1



Credo che la responsabilità di tutto ciò sia della massiccia campagna vaccinale in piena pandemia, come preannunciato dagli scienziati veri (Non a caso sta accadendo tutto ciò che è stato profetizzato da Montagnier, premio Nobel. Ricordiamolo sempre) e non da chi fino a due anni cambiava pappagalli negli ospedali.


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Credo che la responsabilità di tutto ciò sia della massiccia campagna vaccinale in piena pandemia, come preannunciato dagli scienziati veri (Non a caso sta accadendo tutto ciò che è stato profetizzato da Montagnier, premio Nobel. Ricordiamolo sempre) e non da chi fino a due anni cambiava pappagalli negli ospedali.


Non potevano permettersi di far durare questa pandemia solamente 2 anni, serviva lo strumento per tirare avanti questo inverno e promuovere l'ennesima inutile campagna vaccinale estiva, fino al prossimo chicco di neve, se è una sperimentazione non può fermarsi, anzi, si mettono le mani avanti, mln di dosi, nessuna cura, cure vietate, poi i geni che parlano di vaccini se si beccano il virus si curano a casa.
Bello il mondo eh?

"Fai come ti dico ma non fare come faccio io"


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Credo che la responsabilità di tutto ciò sia della massiccia campagna vaccinale in piena pandemia, come preannunciato dagli scienziati veri (Non a caso sta accadendo tutto ciò che è stato profetizzato da Montagnier, premio Nobel. Ricordiamolo sempre) e non da chi fino a due anni cambiava pappagalli negli ospedali.



Eh ma Montaigner è rincojonito, non sa nulla.

Ascoltiamo Galli, uno che ne sa:






Anticipazione (Spoiler)













Questi sono gli ""scienziati"" di valore. Gente dal quale non mi farei curare nemmeno un reffreddore, altroché.


----------



## Sam (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Credo che la responsabilità di tutto ciò sia della massiccia campagna vaccinale in piena pandemia, come preannunciato dagli scienziati veri (Non a caso sta accadendo tutto ciò che è stato profetizzato da Montagnier, premio Nobel. Ricordiamolo sempre) e non da chi fino a due anni cambiava pappagalli negli ospedali.


Eh, ma qua dentro c'è gente che dice che senza i vaccini saremmo a 100.000.000 di morti in Italia. Praticamente più della popolazione italiana stessa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Alcuni media riportano la presenza in Danimarca della Omicron 2, variante sorella di Omicron 1



La sorella cattiva, da quel che leggo.
La sorellastra di Cenerentola


----------



## Sam (9 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La sorella cattiva, da quel che leggo.
> La sorellastra di Cenerentola* *


C'erano pure i topini che cantavano
_Il Coronavirus
si replica da sé_

mentre realizzavano il vestito a Cenerentola.


----------



## Walker (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Credo che la responsabilità di tutto ciò sia della massiccia campagna vaccinale in piena pandemia, come preannunciato dagli scienziati veri (Non a caso sta accadendo tutto ciò che è stato profetizzato da Montagnier, premio Nobel. Ricordiamolo sempre) e non da chi fino a due anni cambiava pappagalli negli ospedali.


Non so se stavolta Montagnier l'abbia presa, ma di certo nella sua carriera ne ha sparate di tutti i colori.
Credo sia onesto ricordare che è stato contestato più volte da molti altri Premi Nobel.
Ma forse, per qualcuno, conta solo il Nobel di Montagnier.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh ma Montaigner è rincojonito, non sa nulla.
> 
> Ascoltiamo Galli, uno che ne sa:
> 
> ...


Grande Galli cit.
Mica come quel pazzo di Montagnier che è un vecchio bacucco. Galli è la verità!


----------



## hakaishin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Eh, ma qua dentro c'è gente che dice che senza i vaccini saremmo a 100.000.000 di morti in Italia. Praticamente più della popolazione italiana stessa.


È un paradosso ma il coviddi può tutto. In effetti il coviddi può fare 100 milioni di morti su una popolazione di 60 milioni. È terribile


----------



## hakaishin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Non so se stavolta Montagnier l'abbia presa, ma di certo nella sua carriera ne ha sparate di tutti i colori.
> Credo sia onesto ricordare che è stato contestato più volte da molti altri Premi Nobel.
> Ma forse, per qualcuno, conta solo il Nobel di Montagnier.


Come per qualcuno contano solo i titolihhh di un Galli qualunque?
Ci sta no?


----------



## Walker (9 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come per qualcuno contano solo i titolihhh di un Galli qualunque?
> Ci sta no?


No, non ci sta per niente, perché qui parliamo di gente che ha vinto il Nobel, non personaggi da talk show.
E se le valutazioni di un Montagnier hanno un determinato peso, lo possono avere anche quelle di altri Premi Nobel che non sono d'accordo con lui.
Quindi, paragone assurdo.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Grande Galli cit.
> Mica come quel pazzo di Montagnier che è un vecchio bacucco. Galli è la verità!



Come Rubbia, persona non certo tacciabile di avere simpatie destrorse, quando ha espresso dubbi sul cambiamento climatico, o meglio sulle sue cause, ipso facto è decaduto da Nobel a ultimo degli scemi. Come può un nobel saperne più di Greta? Impossibile.

E lo stesso vale per Franco Prodi, sempre sul clima, o Agamben e Cacciari sulla gestione politica del covid. Persone non certo di destra che però, essendosi staccate dalla vulgata piddina, sono decadute a imbecilli e rincojoniti. Un tempo sarebbero state bollati come “deviazionisti” o “settaristi” e quindi esclusi dal consesso civile. Naturalmente quello ammesso dal Pd, altri non ce ne sono. A questo consesso ovviamente possono accedere solo servi, giullari, parassiti e gente senza spina dorsale.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> No, non ci sta per niente, perché qui parliamo di gente che ha vinto il Nobel, non personaggi da talk show.
> E se le valutazioni di un Montagnier hanno un determinato peso, lo possono avere anche quelle di altri Premi Nobel che non sono d'accordo con lui.
> Quindi, paragone assurdo.


Mi spiace non sono d’accordo. Voi selezionate sempre le cose che vi fanno comodo


----------



## hakaishin (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Come Rubbia, persona non certo tacciabile di avere simpatie destrorse, quando ha espresso dubbi sul cambiamento climatico, o meglio sulle sue cause, ipso facto è decaduto da Nobel a ultimo degli scemi. Come può un nobel saperne più di Greta? Impossibile.
> 
> E lo stesso vale per Franco Prodi, sempre sul clima, o Agamben e Cacciari sulla gestione politica del covid. Persone non certo di destra che però, essendosi staccate dalla vulgata piddina, sono decadute a imbecilli e rincojoniti. Un tempo sarebbero state bollati come “deviazionisti” o “settaristi” e quindi esclusi dal consesso civile. Naturalmente quello ammesso dal Pd, altri non ce ne sono. A questo consesso ovviamente possono accedere solo servi, giullari, parassiti e gente senza spina dorsale.


Ma ovviamente. Se non sei uniformato al pensiero comune sei finito


----------



## Walker (9 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi spiace non sono d’accordo. Voi selezionate sempre le cose che vi fanno comodo


Perché voi no?
Non a caso citate sempre Montagnier, perché, da buon complottista, dice le cose che vi fa comodo sentirvi dire.
Peccato però sia stato nella sua carriera spesso smentito e confutato da molti altri soggetti del suo livello.
E se Montagnier dice una certa cosa (ad esempio che la pandemia sia stata favorita dal 5g, l'ha affermato sul serio), mentre tutta la comunità scientifica (composta non da un Galli o un Burioni qualunque, ma da altri Nobel) dice, magari con toni eleganti, che Montagnier ha detto una boiata, se permetti io credo agli altri.
Poi, come detto sempre, ognuno è libero di credere in ciò che vuole.
Anche che la papaya possa curare il morbo di Parkinson, come sostenuto proprio da Montagnier.
Peccato però che questa, e tante altre affermazioni, non sia mai stato in grado di dimostrarle, non avendo mai presentato alcuno studio a proposito.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Perché voi no?
> Non a caso citate sempre Montagnier, perché, da buon complottista, dice le cose che vi fa comodo sentirvi dire.
> Peccato però sia stato nella sua carriera spesso smentito e confutato da molti altri soggetti del suo livello.
> E se Montagnier dice una certa cosa (ad esempio che la pandemia sia stata favorita dal 5g, l'ha affermato sul serio), mentre tutta la comunità scientifica (composta non da un Galli o un Burioni qualunque, ma da altri Nobel) dice, magari con toni eleganti, che Montagnier ha detto una boiata, se permetti io credo agli altri.
> ...


Considera che io ho 3 dosi di vaccino e non sono quindi novax, quindi già in principio caschi male. Io mi faccio delle domande e cerco di avvicinarmi alla verità, semmai ne esistesse una, cercando di evitare le boiate e di destreggiarmi tra le varie fake news dette da tutte le parti, in lungo e in largo. A me di montagnier non frega un cavolo ma neanche si possono sempre cercare le tesi che fanno comodo. Avrà detto miliardi di *********, ma dall’altra parte abbiamo i virostar che non ne azzeccano una da 2 anni. E molto (pure qui) si stracciano le vesti per questi pagliacci. La verità è che molti dovrebbero solo stare zitti e osservare, invece pure un Galli qualunque o un bassetti possono parlare per sentirsi importante. Pure un vecchio Nobel decaduto deve parlare sempre..


----------



## hakaishin (10 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Perché voi no?
> Non a caso citate sempre Montagnier, perché, da buon complottista, dice le cose che vi fa comodo sentirvi dire.
> Peccato però sia stato nella sua carriera spesso smentito e confutato da molti altri soggetti del suo livello.
> E se Montagnier dice una certa cosa (ad esempio che la pandemia sia stata favorita dal 5g, l'ha affermato sul serio), mentre tutta la comunità scientifica (composta non da un Galli o un Burioni qualunque, ma da altri Nobel) dice, magari con toni eleganti, che Montagnier ha detto una boiata, se permetti io credo agli altri.
> ...


Ps
Almeno montagnier una carriera importante l’ha avuta, gli altri non sono nessuno..


----------



## enigmistic02 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque sono riuscito a capire per quale motivo i numeri delle terapie intensive contano così tanti "non vaccinati", un numero senza alcun senso: gli inoculati con "sole" due dosi, quindi senza booster terza dose, vengono considerati, appunto, non vaccinati. Un applauso a questi geni del male.


----------



## Walker (10 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ps
> Almeno montagnier una carriera importante l’ha avuta, gli altri non sono nessuno..


Neppure gli altri, e sono diversi, Premi Nobel che lo hanno contestato?
Ma per favore...


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque è venuto fuori che sta deltacron altro non è che una contaminazione di due campioni diversi in un laboratorio, quindi di fatto non esiste


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Comunque sono riuscito a capire per quale motivo i numeri delle terapie intensive contano così tanti "non vaccinati", un numero senza alcun senso: gli inoculati con "sole" due dosi, quindi senza booster terza dose, vengono considerati, appunto, non vaccinati. Un applauso a questi geni del male.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1715




Considerano già novax chi ha due dosi? Imbarazzante, pensavo aspettassero almeno post febbraio per sta roba.

Meriterebbe un topic a parte per mettere in rilievo questo dato.

Edit

Ho letto che il non vaccinato potrebbe riferirsi all'antitetanica e onestamente può avere senso, anche se non capisco come mai c'è una voce sul tetano se sei dimesso per covid.


----------



## Walker (10 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Considera che io ho 3 dosi di vaccino e non sono quindi novax, quindi già in principio caschi male. Io mi faccio delle domande e cerco di avvicinarmi alla verità, semmai ne esistesse una, cercando di evitare le boiate e di destreggiarmi tra le varie fake news dette da tutte le parti, in lungo e in largo. A me di montagnier non frega un cavolo ma neanche si possono sempre cercare le tesi che fanno comodo. Avrà detto miliardi di *********, ma dall’altra parte abbiamo i virostar che non ne azzeccano una da 2 anni. E molto (pure qui) si stracciano le vesti per questi pagliacci. La verità è che molti dovrebbero solo stare zitti e osservare, invece pure un Galli qualunque o un bassetti possono parlare per sentirsi importante. Pure un vecchio Nobel decaduto deve parlare sempre..


Perdonami fratello rossonero, ma davvero faccio fatica a rendermi conto di come una persona possa essersi fatte le tre dosi di vaccino, e nello stesso tempo mettere tutti i giorni una marea di post come quelli che scrivi tu.
Davvero, a questo punto, non riesco a capire se ci sei, o ci fai.
E bada bene, anche tu caschi male se pensi che io sia uno dei tanti "pecoroni", per usare un termine caro a qualcuno, che abbia accettato passivamente tutto questo, senza farsi alcuna domanda, o senza informarsi decentemente, fatto salvo i ricordi di ciò che uno può avere studiato a suo tempo.
E nemmeno, che io sia totalmente in linea con quello che è stato detto e fatto in questi ultimi due anni.
Più volte ho avuto occasione di criticare (non solo nel forum, ma anche e soprattutto nella vita di tutti i giorni) sia certe decisioni, sia certe sparate da parte dei soggetti istituzionali che hanno gestito la pandemia.
Troppa gente ha parlato e straparlato a vanvera in questi due anni, in un senso e nell'altro.
Sia individui che hanno sfruttato la situazione per ottenere visibilità, spesso senza apportare contributi attendibili, e sai bene di chi stiamo parlando, sia altri personaggi spesso non appartenenti ad alcun ambito scientifico, che hanno diffuso una quantità enorme di informazioni fasulle, alle quali purtroppo molta gente ha dato credito.
Ed in questi threads, leggo ogni giorno un ginepraio di messaggi conditi da sarcasmo, pesanti critiche ed elucubrazioni complottistiche condite da patetiche storpiature grammaticali.
Come faccio a pensare che chi scrive queste cose non sia una persona non dico no-vax a 360°, ma contraria quantomeno ai vaccini anticovid?
Detto ciò, spero saremo d'accordo sul fatto che non se ne può più veramente di questa situazione.
Speriamo di uscirne prima possibile.
E che si possa riprendere a parlare quasi solo di calcio, unico motivo per il quale mi ero iscritto a questo forum.
Mai avrei pensato di scontrarmi per questioni completamente diverse.
Anche perché, come detto altre volte, purtroppo il grave ed atavico limite di internet è quello di non consentire alle persone di discutere a quattr'occhi.
E questo può facilmente generare fraintendimenti ed equivoci, che magari non nascerebbero nemmeno, davanti ad una buona birra...


----------



## hakaishin (10 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Neppure gli altri, e sono diversi, Premi Nobel che lo hanno contestato?
> Ma per favore...


Ti sto dicendo che Montgnier è la verità assoluta? Io lo paragonavo alle scartine di mediconzoli che seguite…


----------



## hakaishin (10 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque è venuto fuori che sta deltacron altro non è che una contaminazione di due campioni diversi in un laboratorio, quindi di fatto non esiste


Solita figura di M. epocale


----------



## hakaishin (10 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Perdonami fratello rossonero, ma davvero faccio fatica a rendermi conto di come una persona possa essersi fatte le tre dosi di vaccino, e nello stesso tempo mettere tutti i giorni una marea di post come quelli che scrivi tu.
> Davvero, a questo punto, non riesco a capire se ci sei, o ci fai.
> E bada bene, anche tu caschi male se pensi che io sia uno dei tanti "pecoroni", per usare un termine caro a qualcuno, che abbia accettato passivamente tutto questo, senza farsi alcuna domanda, o senza informarsi decentemente, fatto salvo i ricordi di ciò che uno può avere studiato a suo tempo.
> E nemmeno, che io sia totalmente in linea con quello che è stato detto e fatto in questi ultimi due anni.
> ...


Premesse: sono tifoso ospite, per la precisione Juventino  ma sono stato “adottato” qui  
Detto questo, sono vaccinato perché non ho nulla contro i vaccini in sè, di certo non mi lascia tranquillo tutto questo trambusto mediatico e il fatto di dover fare mille mila vaccini all’anno perché a 360 gradi si sta un po’ esagerando. Vorrei capire prima, mi informo, cerco di studiare. E non mi basta sentire “lo dice la scienza” perché la scienza in questi 2 anni di pandemia ne sta uscendo distrutta e infangata da mediocri ipocriti e morti di fame. Mi sono vaccinato soprattutto perché voglio essere libero, ho 34 anni e voglio godermi la vita per quanto posso e non la benché minima paura di questo virus. Sono figlio di medico credo nella scienza, ma non ne faccio un dogma assoluto come molti ormai. Le storpiature io non le digerisco, consentimi. Tutta la questione è ormai un circo. Non c’è scienza che tiene.
Sono vaccinato si, ma mi faccio delle domande, sono dubbioso e non mi fido più di nessuno. Non mi interessa di cosa dicono 4 pagliacci morti di fame che dovrebbero essere medici e invece vanno a fare le star tv. Non mi fido di governi di farabutti. Io devo vedere per credere. Non mi bevo tutto come molti.
Per il resto si hai ragione, non se ne può e sta storia in un modo o nell’altro DEVE FINIRE. Lo so deve accettare e stop.
Si anche io preferirei parlare a 4 occhi magari davanti ad un buon whisky. Dal vivo ci si comprende meglio e si evitano incomprensioni


----------



## gabri65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Come Rubbia, persona non certo tacciabile di avere simpatie destrorse, quando ha espresso dubbi sul cambiamento climatico, o meglio sulle sue cause, ipso facto è decaduto da Nobel a ultimo degli scemi. Come può un nobel saperne più di Greta? Impossibile.
> 
> E lo stesso vale per Franco Prodi, sempre sul clima, o Agamben e Cacciari sulla gestione politica del covid. Persone non certo di destra che però, essendosi staccate dalla vulgata piddina, sono decadute a imbecilli e rincojoniti. Un tempo sarebbero state bollati come “deviazionisti” o “settaristi” e quindi esclusi dal consesso civile. Naturalmente quello ammesso dal Pd, altri non ce ne sono. A questo consesso ovviamente possono accedere solo servi, giullari, parassiti e gente senza spina dorsale.



Montagnier è diventato un pazzo mentecatto con il passare degli anni, invece il nostro grande PdR migliora, diventa sempre più saggio, tanto è vero che lo rivogliono tutti.

Misteri.


----------



## Sam (10 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Perdonami fratello rossonero, ma davvero faccio fatica a rendermi conto di come una persona possa essersi fatte le tre dosi di vaccino, e nello stesso tempo mettere tutti i giorni una marea di post come quelli che scrivi tu.
> Davvero, a questo punto, non riesco a capire se ci sei, o ci fai.
> E bada bene, anche tu caschi male se pensi che io sia uno dei tanti "pecoroni", per usare un termine caro a qualcuno, che abbia accettato passivamente tutto questo, senza farsi alcuna domanda, o senza informarsi decentemente, fatto salvo i ricordi di ciò che uno può avere studiato a suo tempo.
> E nemmeno, che io sia totalmente in linea con quello che è stato detto e fatto in questi ultimi due anni.
> ...


Ma io vorrei capire, in tutto questo, cosa si intende per complottista, in questi casi? Me lo spieghi, per favore?


----------



## Walker (10 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Premesse: sono tifoso ospite, per la precisione Juventino  ma sono stato “adottato” qui
> Detto questo, sono vaccinato perché non ho nulla contro i vaccini in sè, di certo non mi lascia tranquillo tutto questo trambusto mediatico e il fatto di dover fare mille mila vaccini all’anno perché a 360 gradi si sta un po’ esagerando. Vorrei capire prima, mi informo, cerco di studiare. E non mi basta sentire “lo dice la scienza” perché la scienza in questi 2 anni di pandemia ne sta uscendo distrutta e infangata da mediocri ipocriti e morti di fame. Mi sono vaccinato soprattutto perché voglio essere libero, ho 34 anni e voglio godermi la vita per quanto posso e non la benché minima paura di questo virus. Sono figlio di medico credo nella scienza, ma non ne faccio un dogma assoluto come molti ormai. Le storpiature io non le digerisco, consentimi. Tutta la questione è ormai un circo. Non c’è scienza che tiene.
> Sono vaccinato si, ma mi faccio delle domande, sono dubbioso e non mi fido più di nessuno. Non mi interessa di cosa dicono 4 pagliacci morti di fame che dovrebbero essere medici e invece vanno a fare le star tv. Non mi fido di governi di farabutti. Io devo vedere per credere. Non mi bevo tutto come molti.
> Per il resto si hai ragione, non se ne può e sta storia in un modo o nell’altro DEVE FINIRE. Lo so deve accettare e stop.
> Si anche io preferirei parlare a 4 occhi magari davanti ad un buon whisky. Dal vivo ci si comprende meglio e si evitano incomprensioni


Eheheheh mi pareva strano...che fossi milanista... Quegli "schemi" un po' bizzarri di ragionamento e le insormontabili difficoltà a comprendersi mi ricordavano tanto certe discussioni con sostenitori gobbi ...
Guarda che scherzo eh...ho amici juventini ed il mio barbiere è interista...potrebbe uccidermi con gli strumenti del lavoro, mentre mi taglia i capelli discutendo dell'ultimo derby, ma mi fido...sono cliente da vent'anni 
Detto questo sono d'accordo con te, nessun dogma, e per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai preso per oro colato gli interventi dei virologi da talk show.
All'inizio di tutta questa storia li ho ascoltati qualche volta alla tv, come tutti o quasi penso.
Poi, quando mi sono reso conto che stavano sbroccando di brutto e per altri fini, basta.
Quando ho occasione ne parlo col mio medico, e mi rifaccio, per quello che mi ricordo, a cose studiate a suo tempo.
Non credere che mi sia recato all'hub vaccinale col sorriso sulle labbra, felice di farmi punturare.
Ma l'ho fatto perché ritengo al momento sia l'unico scudo, ancorché coi suoi limiti, che abbiamo per attenuare i potenziali danni di questo virus.
E nemmeno mi fascio la testa pensando che qualcuno voglia farmi del male.
Non riuscirei a vivere vedendo in ogni dove strane trame oscure e complotti ai miei danni.
A quel punto, meglio tirarsi un colpo in testa.
E gli strumenti per farlo, credimi, ce li avrei.
Un caro saluto


----------



## Walker (10 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma io vorrei capire, in tutto questo, cosa si intende per complottista, in questi casi? Me lo spieghi, per favore?


Non c'è nulla da spiegare, ma penso ci siano molti più qualificati di me eventualmente.
Potresti chiedere a loro, invece di fare le pulci agli altri quotando post non rivolti a te.


----------



## Sam (10 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Non c'è nulla da spiegare, ma penso ci siano molti più qualificati di me eventualmente.
> Potresti chiedere a loro, invece di fare le pulci agli altri quotando post non rivolti a te.


Io non devo chiederlo agli altri, ma a te, perché tu hai fatto quell'affermazione, pur non essendo, a tuo dire, qualificato. Però ti ritieni comunque qualificato abbastanza da giudicare opinioni altrui pur non fornendo motivazioni in merito.
E per quanto riguarda il fare le pulci, mi spiace dovertelo spiegare (credevo fosse chiaro a tutti, eppure...), ma siamo in un forum e tu hai pubblicato un post, quindi chiunque può interagire. Se la cosa ti infastidisce, la prossima volta scrivi un messaggio privato.


----------



## Walker (10 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io non devo chiederlo agli altri, ma a te, perché tu hai fatto quell'affermazione, pur non essendo, a tuo dire, qualificato. Però ti ritieni comunque qualificato abbastanza da giudicare opinioni altrui pur non fornendo motivazioni in merito.
> E per quanto riguarda il fare le pulci, mi spiace dovertelo spiegare (credevo fosse chiaro a tutti, eppure...), ma siamo in un forum e tu hai pubblicato un post, quindi chiunque può interagire. Se la cosa ti infastidisce, la prossima volta scrivi un messaggio privato.


La tua "richiesta" era palesemente provocatoria.
Lo sai anche tu a cosa mi riferivo, oltretutto in modo generico, non riguardo all'utente con cui stavo interagendo.
Si sa bene chi scrive e cosa scrive.
Non serve spiegare nulla, lo ripeto.
Quanto al "giudicare" le opinioni altrui, lo metto apposta tra virgolette, perché, realmente, io non mi permetto di giudicare nessuno.
Al massimo, commento.
Come tutti.


----------



## Sam (10 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> La tua "richiesta" era palesemente provocatoria.
> Lo sai anche tu a cosa mi riferivo, oltretutto in modo generico, non riguardo all'utente con cui stavo interagendo.
> Si sa bene chi scrive e cosa scrive.
> Non serve spiegare nulla, lo ripeto.


Ah, ecco. Siamo passati al tacciare l'interlocutore di fare affermazioni provocatorie.



Walker ha scritto:


> Quanto al "giudicare" le opinioni altrui, lo metto apposta tra virgolette, perché, realmente, io non mi permetto di giudicare nessuno.
> Al massimo, commento.
> Come tutti.


Se dichiari che le opinioni degli altri sono complottiste stai di fatto esprimendo un giudizio.


----------



## Walker (10 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ah, ecco. Siamo passati al tacciare l'interlocutore di fare affermazioni provocatorie.
> 
> 
> Se dichiari che le opinioni degli altri sono complottiste stai di fatto esprimendo un giudizio.


Inutile che tenti di fare i giochini con me, tentando di coinvolgermi in inutili polemiche, non funziona.
Non ho alcuna intenzione di polemizzare su cose del genere.
Piuttosto, hai visto ieri la partita del Milan?
Io mi sto ancora godendo la bella vittoria ed il brillante momento post sosta, sperando che continui.
Cerchiamo magari di parlare più di calcio che di altre cose, visto che siamo su un forum calcistico.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Eheheheh mi pareva strano...che fossi milanista...Quegli "schemi" un po' bizzarri di ragionamento e le insormontabili difficoltà a comprendersi mi ricordavano tanto certe discussioni con sostenitori gobbi ...
> Guarda che scherzo eh...ho amici juventini ed il mio barbiere è interista...potrebbe uccidermi con gli strumenti del lavoro, mentre mi taglia i capelli discutendo dell'ultimo derby, ma mi fido...sono cliente da vent'anni
> Detto questo sono d'accordo con te, nessun dogma, e per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai preso per oro colato gli interventi dei virologi da talk show.
> All'inizio di tutta questa storia li ho ascoltati qualche volta alla tv, come tutti o quasi penso.
> ...


Ci sono tuoi fratelli di tifo ben più duri di me su questo argomento 

tendenzialmente sono d’accordo con te, ma ormai su tanti punti, in questa storia non puoi che pensare male. Ci sono cose che ti lasciano di stucco a cui puoi trovare spiegazione. Tutto questo fa di me un complottista? Bene allora lo sono, perché non mi bevo di default ogni stupidata, ogni azione di governo senza senso. Non mi basta, ad altri a quanto pare, purtroppo si


----------

